# Rainbow Trout



## Bob (May 13, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried or is it possible to raise rainbow trout in a home aquarium?


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

It's very hard to provide water cold and with enough current to support rainbow trout. Aquarium size would be crucial. 

There are species of trout that reside in warmer mountain water at the beginning of the (sp)Appalachia Trail in Northern Georgia. They are in stocked lakes in the state park there. I was quite surprised to pull a trout out of a predominantly bass dominated south. The lake the trout were in was deep not like a bass habitat which is shallow and warm. 

Good luck on keeping your water cold enough. You should check with BS fisheries.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Its illegal to bring them home alive... But you could get a chiller, they are not cheap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

You can't legally transport live fish caught in BC , but you can legally buy live trout from a trout farm... As others have said though.. It would be difficult keeping them in anything other than a very large, chilled aquarium.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Trout farms will not let you buy live fish... As far as I know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

pretty sure they can be purchased via trout farm, i spoke with a guy a couple years back who stocked his own pond with fingerlings form a farm. but i think he had to prove his pond was contained or something, so that they couldn't "escape" into other waterways. also someone local has several hundred in their own pond (big pond)

its something i always wanted to do, being an avid fisherman, but i would personally use brook trout or maybe cuttys.

there was someone on the planted tank forum who had some in a tank, but based off his lack of future posts id guess they didnt last long. ill have a look for a link. edit: found it.

Project Trout Tank ( aka proj. reserection )

but ya as mentioned, big tank and a chiller would be the only way to house them. and a lid lol


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

There are several hoops one must jump through to get a permit for a trout pond. Yes . one of those hoops is assuring the ministry the trout cannot escape into the wild .
Here is the ministry's website with a pond permit application and the regulations governing them: http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/pasb/applications/docs/rainbowtrout_pond.pdf


----------

